# A Maverick fan from Kosovo



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


I am so glad I have finally found a nast to discuss with fellow Mavericks fans about our favorite franchise!


My name is Amir (25) and I live in Kosovo.


Hope I will contribute a bit to the discusssions about bball!


Go Dallas! :clap:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Amir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I am so glad I have finally found a nast to discuss with fellow Mavericks fans about our favorite franchise!
> ...


Welcome Amir. Good to have you aboard the bandwagon.
How are things in Kosovo?


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the nice welcome mavsman, I appreciate it.


Things are OK and they are getting better as time goes by!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Welcome to the site, make yourself at home.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot buddy!

Since I`m a newbie, how many fans are in this forum that are quite active!


And another Q: Are ther other Mavs fans in this forum living outside USA ?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

There are probably 8-10 active Mavs fans on this board... :banana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site.Hope you stay active and have fun.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome Amir. :wave:


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

Sup Amir.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Amir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I am so glad I have finally found a nast to discuss with fellow Mavericks fans about our favorite franchise!
> ...


Hej a shqiptar je a ??

Edhe une jom prej Kosove. :laugh:

I'm from Kosovo too guys. :wave:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Amir said:


> Thanks a lot buddy!
> 
> Since I`m a newbie, how many fans are in this forum that are quite active!
> 
> ...


As I recall Theo is from Australia.

But welcome man, good to have you on board.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome. New fans are always welcome. :wave:Hope you are active. 
:whaasup:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Amir said:


> And another Q: Are ther other Mavs fans in this forum living outside USA ?



Welcome Amir. And to much dismay, yes there are other Mavs fans on here from other countries. Stay clear of TheUnbreaKablekinG. He is also a Kings fan.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Zach said:


> Welcome Amir. And to much dismay, yes there are other Mavs fans on here from other countries. Stay clear of TheUnbreaKablekinG. He is also a Kings fan.


Heyyy. :greatjob:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome Amir, don't be fooled by the pink names but Dre and I moderate here. If you have any problems, feel free to PM myself or him and we'll be glad to help

Yes, I'm from Australia so you aint the only out-of-stater here 

Welcome


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the nice words and welcome everyone ??


To: DaUnbreakableKinG --> Yes, I am Albanian and living in Kosova!

How about you, being a Kings fan ?? :curse:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Heyyy. :greatjob:



The Fonz owns you fool!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Amir said:


> Thanks a lot for the nice words and welcome everyone ??
> 
> 
> To: DaUnbreakableKinG --> Yes, I am Albanian and living in Kosova!
> ...



Hey fol shqip more. I kahit je? Un jom te jetu ne Amerik qe 5 vjet tash.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Hey fol shqip more. I kahit je? Un jom te jetu ne Amerik qe 5 vjet tash.



Hey fool **** more. I got ya? You come to beto any Americand ce 5 fast cash.


That made no sense. Learn to type!!
Just Kidding man. I have no idea what that says.(But that must be the point)

________________________________________
No Masking Please, Dre


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Zach said:


> Hey fool sh!t more. I got ya? You come to beto any Americand ce 5 fast cash.
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Learn to type!!
> ...


:laugh: 

I said: Speak albanian man. Where you from? I live in America for 5 years now. 

Nice try though. :greatjob:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I said: Speak albanian man. Where you from? I live in America for 5 years now.
> 
> Nice try though. :greatjob:



I thought you were promoting the sale of Fiber Cereals. My bad.


----------

